# Toilet does not flush



## Zachary (Jul 24, 2009)

Sometimes the toilet will flush and sometimes it won't, but when it doesn't the water in the bowl stays at a constant level, it doesn't overflow, and when it does it seems like it just barely does....I replaced all the parts in the tank and it fills as far as it can, right up to the overflow drain....I don't know what to do, eventually it will be replaced but in the mean while, I need it to work....any ideas?


----------



## travelover (Jul 25, 2009)

The problem is not in the tank, it is downstream of the water in the bowl. You may have an obstruction in the toilet itself or in the drain pipes beyond the toilet. Start with a plunger to see if you can dislodge the obstruction. If that doesn't work try a toilet auger. You can buy or rent one of there relative cheaply.

Google Image Result for http://z.about.com/d/homerepair/1/5/l/-/-/-/auger.jpg

If the toilet auger doesn't work, you may need to use a large drain cleaning snake machine, which can be rented. The rental yard can explain how to use it. Failing that you many need to call a plumber.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd say the problem is that the main drain line from your house is partially clogged.

So, when it's been a long time since any water's been put in that line, then the line has had a long time to drain and it'll be near empty and your toilet flushes.  Other times, such as just after the washer spins or you drain the bathtub, the drain line is full of water, and there simply isn't room for any more water in the drain pipe.  So, then the toilet doesn't flush.

If it hasn't been done in 10 years, I would have the main drain line from your house cleared with a snake.

The fact that your toilet flushes properly some times is proof that the blockage isn't in the bowl.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 25, 2009)

Very good advice and thanks, here's the tricky part though, the toilet "doesn't flush" when there has been no water related activity in the house....IE in the morning several hours after anyone has taken a shower or such, if I flush it and it doesn't go down but I wait for the tank to refill and flush it again, it does, every time....IDK but I will definitely try a plunger....the house was vacant for almost a year, we just moved in about a month ago...but the water was never turned off.
There is a pool if that makes any difference


----------



## Zachary (Jul 25, 2009)

I plunged it a few times and at least for now it seems to be flushing fine *fingers crossed*
I'll post back if it starts acting up again


----------



## Redwood (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Zack,
If this happens again why don't you try flushing it by pouring water from a bucket into the bowl and see if it flushes okay.

You don't by any chance use the blue glop bowl cleaner do you?


----------



## Redwood (Jul 30, 2009)

If the toilet flushes while using the bucket it would be an indication that the internal water passages of the toilet are restricted by minerals, or, the infamous blue glop if you use it and the water is not going from the tank to the bowl quick enough. You might try cleaning out the holes under the rim by pushing a piece of coat hanger wire into each hole, and cleaning any mineral deposits out of the siphon jet in the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 6, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Hey Zack,
> If this happens again why don't you try flushing it by pouring water from a bucket into the bowl and see if it flushes okay.
> 
> You don't by any chance use the blue glop bowl cleaner do you?



Actually....I do use one of those blue tank tablets....bad idea?

The toilet is giving me trouble again, sometimes it will flush and sometimes it won't....I plunged it again and same result....sometimes yes & sometimes no


----------



## Redwood (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes Zack those blue tablets are the worst thing you can do for a toilet. 
That glop floating around in the tank gets sucked down into the internal water passages of the toilet and clogs them up. This prevents the water from coming into the bowl at a fast enough rate to get a powerful enough flush to prevent clogs.

I would find a way to get that stuff out of the tank immediately without allowing it to go through the toilet. I usually use a wet/dry vac but be advised whatever you use will be stained horribly. After removing the glop from the tank check inside the flush valve under the flapper and see if there are any chunks you can remove. Take a piece of coat hanger wire and poke it into each one of the holes under the rim inside the bowl and wiggle it around. Also take a long piece of the coat hanger wire and playing with the bend see if you can push it up the siphon jet hole in the bottom of the bowl up to the rim. With any luck you will loosen up enough of the glop so that flow is restored and the toilet stars working again. Flush the toilet repeatedly while you are cleaning the water ports out with the wire. keep going back and forth hopefully you will get the water flowing properly through the internal water passages again. this may take some time and lots of flushing to heal.

Worst case scenario you will need a new toilet.

This blue glop has ruined many toilets before yours. It is too bad that companies market junk like that.

Pretty much any bowl cleaner that goes in the tank is detrimental to toilets. That is why toilet manufactureres state that if you use in tank bowl cleaners it will void the warranty on their toilets.

If the glop doesn't kill them the added chlorine will eat the rubber components in the tank of the toilet!

If you must use a bowl cleaner try the Fluidmaster Flush~N~Sparkle system. This system hooks into the bowl refill tube from the fill valve to the overflow tube so it goes directly into the bowl without affecting the rubber parts in the tank.

Fluidmaster Flush~N~Sparkle instruction sheet click here to view PDF

If worse comes to worse may I recommend a new Toto Drake II toilets ADA height with Sanagloss glazing model #CST454CEFG This is a great toilet and is probably the best value in the Toto line. This toilet delivers a slammin flush that MaP tested at 800 grams of solids per flush using only 1.28 gallons of water per flush meeting the WaterSense Requirements allowing it to be eligible for rebates in many areas. The Double Cyclone Flushing system offers a bowl wash that is far better than any other 1.28 gallon per flush toilet. List price says $510 but careful buying you can find them selling for $325-350.

Toto Drake II web page


----------



## Zachary (Aug 7, 2009)

Aww man 
That does suck....of well, we were gonna replace the toilet anyway, but I'll get that stuff out of there asap

Thanks


----------



## Zachary (Aug 16, 2009)

Well I vacuumed out that blue crap from the toilet and flushed it a few times, it seems to be functioning fine now....and I actually prefer the water to be clear anyway 
The inside of the tank is stained but that's no big deal really...anyway....thanks!


----------



## emerson FD ceiling fan (Aug 16, 2009)

hey zackary,it's me jamie m...

yes i use those blue things in my toilet,i got no problems,i don't know why those things messes up the toilets,it did it before,but last time i use the clorox tablet thing,i got no issues on my toilet.


----------



## Redwood (Aug 17, 2009)

Glad to hear ya got it working.


----------



## macro01 (Aug 19, 2009)

will you still replace the toilet?


----------

